# River water levels in Germany



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

On our news we are hearing about the Rhine level being so low they are unable to transport the containers and they have to go by road. We knew the Elbe was low some time back because the ferries were not working.

We have just looked at our river, the Oder, never seen the level as low before.
The bridge photo shows where the level normally is.

We have also never seen as many cars or cyclists at the river 18 cars, usually 2-3 and cyclist by the score,
obviously coming to look at the water level.
Didn't prevent Motley being free to enjoy an investigative dogs life. :grin2:

As always click the picture to enlarge. I have tried them on Postimage , but it just gives the URL.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And yet there have been devastating floods over much of Europe recently?
Then the fires in Portugal and Southern France. 

Ray.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

The reservoirs in the Harz Mountains were very low in September. Climate change?

Gordon


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

H1-GBV said:


> The reservoirs in the Harz Mountains were very low in September. Climate change?
> 
> Gordon


Thats not unusual Gordon, we have seen them low in normal years, one year in the 80´is there was next to no water in. They call this year the 100 year low, the lowest in 100 years.


----------

